# Let's see your Hinderer knives



## shado (Jun 25, 2011)

A Big Brown truck arrived today with a XM-24 for me :devil:

I was surprised just how big it is (on top) compared to the XM-18's












Here some pictures of my other Hinderer knives,


----------



## bmcgators98 (Jun 25, 2011)

The custom slicer grind on the 3" looks great. Both of the one that I have had were the production spanto grind, which I never really feel in love with. The Hinderers are the best looking knives out there right now in my opinion. Great pics. Thanks

How does the ZT compare?


----------



## shado (Jun 25, 2011)

bmcgators98 said:


> The custom slicer grind on the 3" looks great. Both of the one that I have had were the production spanto grind, which I never really feel in love with. The Hinderers are the best looking knives out there right now in my opinion. Great pics. Thanks
> 
> How does the ZT compare?


 
Thanks for your comments! The custom 3'' is actually a "Deep Swedge Spearpoint" grind. The ZT is great, but it needs to be broken in! I bought it new and opened it up a few times, then put it back in the box. The custom scale (LSCF) was made last month, I took a few pictures and then back in the box. The only knife I EDC is one of the 3.5" XM's, I haven't put anything else in rotation. After playing with the XM-24 a little last night I'm finding it hard to get use to the flipper. Maybe with a little more practice I'll get the hang of it, if not.........


----------



## bmcgators98 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is a older pic of my 3". I carried it daily for about six month. I have since sold the knife, but miss it. Will probably get another sooner of later. I will probably save up for a custom version.


----------



## shado (Jun 25, 2011)

bmcgators98 said:


> Here is a older pic of my 3". I carried it daily for about six month. I have since sold the knife, but miss it. Will probably get another sooner of later. I will probably save up for a custom version.


 
Nice pic of a great EDC combo! It looks like you prefer the non-flippers as well?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 26, 2011)

shado said:


> ...I'm finding it hard to get use to the flipper. Maybe with a little more practice I'll get the hang of it, if not.........


My first XM-18 was a flipper and I hated it, but the non-flipper 3" and 3.5" both won me over. Didn't like the flipper action as well as just swinging the knife to throw the blade out and the flipper seemed to ruin the user friendliness by just being in the way and not helping out in any manner.


----------



## andythekid (Jul 27, 2011)

very cool

i am hoping to get my first xm-18 within a month!


----------



## alantch (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine ...


----------



## supersuby (Aug 9, 2011)

shado said:


> A Big Brown truck arrived today with a XM-24 for me :devil:
> 
> I was surprised just how big it is (on top) compared to the XM-18's


 
Great side by side pics bro thanks for sharing  You can really tell the difference good, even the 3.5 seems to be a bit bigger then the 3 

ETA: My dream Hinderer is a 3.5 wharncliff flipper......someday someday


----------



## Tim W (Aug 13, 2011)

supersuby said:


> You can really tell the difference good, even the 3.5 seems to be a bit bigger then the 3


 

It IS. Personally, I would think the xm-24 would feel like a small SWORD!!!

I had a 3" version and although I liked it, it just felt to petite for my hands, and they are NOT large!

3.5" version is, IMO, the PERFECT size and heft.


----------



## shado (Aug 13, 2011)

Tim W said:


> It IS. Personally, I would think the xm-24 would feel like a small SWORD!!!
> 
> I had a 3" version and although I liked it, it just felt to petite for my hands, and they are NOT large!
> 
> 3.5" version is, IMO, the PERFECT size and heft.


 
I prefer the XM-18 3.5" as well, it's been my EDC for the last 6 months. I don't think the XM-24 is like a "SWORD" though, it's just a little beefier. When I need something a little bigger, I go to the Wendigo :devil:


----------



## uncle wong (Jan 15, 2012)

Rick Hinderer XM-18 Gen 4 Spanto Flipper . 
Duratech 20CV Stonewashed Blade . 
Blue/Black G10 & Stonewashed Ti .


----------



## Vortus (Jan 15, 2012)

These just make me drool. Great pics.

Shado's 3 XM's with 2 Spy's......wow.


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## BARBARIAN-X (Apr 3, 2012)

XM-24






















ZT0550 & ZT0551


----------



## LightJunk (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice XM24 BARBARIAN-X. Love the Ti scale. Here's my recent acquisition. XM24 DLC coated all black.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Tetsujin 140.6 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gotta go with orange scales.


----------



## F250XLT (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the only one I've ever had, lottery winner at the first USN Gathering. Pictured with USN coins, and a Starlingear Bulldog Bead.







Here is it pictured with my one-off Steel Flame Bulldog pendant.


----------



## Almost (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's one of mine, was playing around with some electroluminescent sheets.


----------



## shado (Apr 4, 2013)

A 2013 bump :wave:


----------



## sticktodrum (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got some pretties:


----------



## shado (May 1, 2013)

Picked up this cool Dragon clip for my XM-24 a few days ago,


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen a 3" non flipper spanto?


----------



## donderom (Apr 12, 2014)

BenChiew said:


> Has anyone seen a 3" non flipper spanto?


There are some but definitely less than slicers 3"


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 14, 2014)

donderom said:


> There are some but definitely less than slicers 3"



Hopefully I can find one. Lol

The Wharncliffe in 3" would be nice.


----------



## ZNickey (Apr 14, 2014)

BenChiew said:


> Has anyone seen a 3" non flipper spanto?



Yes, but unfortunately the premium on them right now is super-high given it is an unusual configuration on the least-produced size (the legendary 3-inch) in which demand is huge and supply sucks...it's crazy given the standard models 3 inch XM's are easily exceeding $1,000 in many private sales (and the MSRP of the base XM-18 is something like $400 IIRC.) I saw one sell for almost $1,700 a few months ago!!! Many authorized dealers who manage get them are putting them on eBay given the premiums they bring, making finding them at a decent price even harder. 

I've been trying to find a reasonably-priced 3 inch for about 2 years now...no luck  (and I think the 3 inch is best not as a flipper and love the spanto...so I'm looking for that rare one as well!)

It seems we've all been hoping that Rick Hinderer Knives would be able to ramp-up their production capacity so they could start making more knives to meet the demand...arguably, it's the most popular knife in its respective class, and it has one of the lowest supply. Since I became a fan of the XM's, I personally don't think this is yet to happen. Like a few years ago, sourcing this awesome knife is still an absolute nightmare


----------



## Morgo (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Morgo (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Dipti13 (May 4, 2015)

shado said:


> A Big Brown truck arrived today with a XM-24 for me :devil:
> 
> I was surprised just how big it is (on top) compared to the XM-18's
> 
> ...


You really had great stuff I must say. Looking cool.


----------



## RedLED (May 4, 2015)

Best in the world.

I love mine, carried daily.

NR


----------



## 96Z28 (Jul 12, 2015)

I remember reading some where there were a few lefties made early on. If only I could find one if it is indeed true. I opted for a Three Sisters Forge not to long ago because I was able to have a left made.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 12, 2015)

XM18 Spanto Gen4


----------



## boofingdragon (Aug 21, 2015)

Pimped by Chris Martin at PSW


----------

